# Chelsio T540-CR partitioning



## Nyakov (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi, I just got Chelsio T540-CR card, and trying to integrate it in my setup.
I read already a lot, but still have some questions.

1.
What I want, ideally, is
2 ports with TOE and no virtual ports.
1 port with 4(for example) virtual ports on it.
1 port just idle for now.

Is there a way to enable virtual ports only on some physical ports?
I see option for loading card partition configuration, but cannot find info on how to generate such thing.

2. I want some services to be offloaded on one physical port(ideally for ip+mac match rules) and all other traffic is blocked.
Can I achieve this by offload rules and NIC firewall? And what the most simple and right forward way possible it will be?
For example, nfs client on 192.168.1.5 with mac ad:ab:ab:ab:ab:ab, and my server with T540 and 192.168.1.2 IP connected by single point to point wire.
I want to offload all traffic exchange with this client and block everything else.

3.
Is loading t4_tom.ko module form rc.conf(kld_list="t4_tom") is a right way to do it?
Is changing "dev.t5nex.0.toe.tx_zcopy" and "dev.t5nex.0.toe.ddp" properties in sysctl.conf is a right way?

4. I see "dev.t5nex.0.toe.tls" variable set to 0. Does it mean that my card support TLS?
I also see "dev.t5nex.0.cryptocaps: 0"

5. What is right way to disable or enable card compatibilities?

6. I cannot find in manpages documantation for t4_tom.ko and cxgbei.ko modules (toe and iSCSI offload), perhaps I doing it wrong?


----------

